# 48/49 Hawthorne



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 24, 2015)

I'm new here and already learned so much. Bought my bike 20 years ago for $300. It came with some wrong parts, and was spray can painted. The springer at the axle was installed incorrectly with the parts on the outside instead of the inside. I found that out from digging on here. Thanks. I would have loved to restore an original patina bike, but that's not what I have. So I decided to repaint with some colors from the time period. Since I recently retired, I needed a project.  
Here's what I started with.





Took it down to a shop and had it media blasted, and had the tip of the fork powder coated the secondary color.




Here are the colors I chose.





Will probably add some subtle pin striping on the tanks and chain guard.  
In the process of cleaning the chrome and deciding if I want to re-spoke the wheels with more shiny ones...also unsure of tires to use.
Getting ready to put it back together. 
It's a fun bike to ride.


----------



## syclesavage (Aug 24, 2015)

I think I like your shop more than I like your bikes make over.....


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 24, 2015)

It was a long time coming...


----------



## squeedals (Aug 24, 2015)

Nice color choice.........


----------



## bricycle (Aug 24, 2015)

Glad to have you here. Welcome. Nice work!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 24, 2015)

It looks very good. Subtle combination makes it. What color green is that?


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 24, 2015)

looks reelly nice paint job . good job done on it .its going to be a winner when done!!! all it needs is the pin stripping to finish it off  from bicycle larry


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 24, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> It looks very good. Subtle combination makes it. What color green is that?



Late 40's Ford Green. The other color is late 40's Dodge Ivory, right out of the original books. The paint shop had to call to get the right formula to mix it. I was trying to use paints from the same period. The green has tiny silver metal flake in the paint, the ivory has gold in it. It looks amazing in the sun.


----------



## Overhauler (Aug 24, 2015)

Your frame looks pre-war to me
 Lee


----------



## the tinker (Aug 25, 2015)

Really nice wetdog!


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 25, 2015)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Late 40's Ford Green. The other color is late 40's Dodge Ivory, right out of the original books. The paint shop had to call to get the right formula to mix it. I was trying to use paints from the same period. The green has tiny silver metal flake in the paint, the ivory has gold in it. It looks amazing in the sun.




Wow, nice work all around.


----------



## pedal_junky (Aug 25, 2015)

Overhauler said:


> Your frame looks pre-war to me
> Lee




Care to elaborate?  Forward facing dropouts?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 26, 2015)

Here is the serial #


----------



## Gsbecker (Aug 26, 2015)

serial number is from 1948


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 5, 2015)

*Going back together.*

Got all the stripping done, turned out good. Started going back together. 













I'll get my wheels done to Scott, then have to figure out what tires to put on it.


----------



## sleepy (Sep 5, 2015)

That's beautiful!

How about a set of those repro US Royal W/W chain treads, I see that Memory Lane has them.


----------



## Barto (Sep 7, 2015)

Great job, both bikes have a great look...nice work.  Anything else in the fture?

Bart


----------



## L.I. Steve (Sep 7, 2015)

The detail is amazing. That is a beautiful bike!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 23, 2015)

Just about 99% done. Have a new seat post, might change seat and grips. Have a few little things to tweak. I wanted to thank Scott (Rustjunkie) for getting my rims right  and turning me on to Steve @ Velocipedist in Monrovia for the tires, he's a great guy. Still looking for a rear rack to add.

Before.....


 

After...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 23, 2015)

Great color choice. Has a vintage look to it. Very nice work.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 23, 2015)

Fenders oh please tell me your gonna put fenders on that sweeeeeeeet bike


----------



## rideahiggins (Sep 23, 2015)

What happened to that awesome chain guard? I could see the old head light in green and ivory too.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 23, 2015)

syclesavage said:


> Fenders oh please tell me your gonna put fenders on that sweeeeeeeet bike




Haven't decided......


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 23, 2015)

rideahiggins said:


> What happened to that awesome chain guard? I could see the old head light in green and ivory too.




Well.....went to put the chain guard on today, but the tires being 2.25 instead of 2.125's, when I got the guard not to rub on the tire, the crank arm hit the guard..re-grouping on that.
The light is temporary, I will find something that works.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 24, 2015)

I slid the rear fender on to see what it looked like, also the chain guard. If I decide to use the guard I'll have to do surgery on it and probably have to repaint. Also found a rack that needs to be media blasted and painted. To put the front fender on, I have to remove the wheel.
Not sure if I like the fender now.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 24, 2015)

My 2 cents: if fenders, no Fat Franks, that simple.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 24, 2015)

No fenders no rack  
liking the "California Special" look


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 24, 2015)

OldSkipTooth said:


> My 2 cents: if fenders, no Fat Franks, that simple.




I agree.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 24, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> No fenders no rack
> liking the "California Special" look




You got to see it in person. Never thought that tire color would look that good.
I think I'll leave it like it is for now and start on a new project.


----------



## Artifex (Sep 26, 2015)

Eh...ditch the tires, put the fenders and guard back on.  Just my opinion; I like fenders and guards and all that.  You have put a lot in to the bike, but just so many rod-ed bikes out there now that retain little of the original personality of the bike.


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 26, 2015)

If you put the fender's on you take away the awesome contrast of the brick colored whitewalls against the aqua and cream color of the bike. If you have to put fender's  on I.M.O. they should be painted to match the frame color's and not chrome. I'm not a fan of chrome, and as Scott said no fender's no rack. I really dig the stripped down look. GREAT JOB!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2015)

I kinda dig it sans fenders but with that rack. Kinda balances it out. Bike looks a lil stubby without it due to the short tank.

Edit:
I do like it with the nice deep fenders too. Whatever you do, do what YOU like. Enjoy and show her off!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 26, 2015)

I truly appreciate all of the input. I'm not a fan of the chrome fenders. The rack is down being media blasted. There aren't a lot of parts for these bikes around. It's still a bike in progress. I will update for opinions.


----------

